# Do you know



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It has been driving me mad for the last month, an advert that ends with the father saying something as he joins his wife into bed at night, and from the children's bedroom you hear..... I HEARD THAT. Am I going to end my days going mad or does anyone know what I am talking about.It was a few years back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to get out more or at least explain better Phil   

try looking on YouTube for adverts


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Yes, both of us can remember the add, but cannot think of what it was for.

We will keep trying.

Drew


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oooh! I see Hinge and Bracket are back on MHF! Goody!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How does the ad go? I may recall something if I had a bit more info.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

La La, Twiddle de I I La La, La La.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Cabby,
I seem to remember there was and ad for Disney Paris and the kids heard the parents as they were going to bed?


Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I agree with Alan, not sure if it was the Paris site or one in the USA though.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thanks all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

SOOOOOO glad I didn't hold my breath.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So are we. but you know what it is like when you get something nagging away in your head.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I heard that, pardon.......

not what you were thinking of?

Obviously a more commo phrase than we realised......


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm really worried about you Cabby since you got rid of your MH. I seriously think you should go out and buy another one, and then I think you'll find that all these thoughts that are wizzing around in your head will go away!! 00


----------

